# One rifle



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

I always wondered if I would ever get what might be called a rifle good for most all hunting occasions. A little over a year ago I spent 140 bucks on an M91/59 Mosin Nagant. Turns out it's just as accurate as most un-tuned (as it is) rifles one can buy of similar power. In killing power, handloading (which I do) makes it the equal of the .30-06. Its light, handy, reliable, and fits with my hunting needs. I wouldn't hesitate to use it on anything that I would use a .30-06 for, partly because I can shoot quite well with it.

So, one doesn't have to spend 400-500 bucks to get a good game-getter.

tom


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I know the 7mm mag isn't getting getting much love in this thread, but I love mine. I wish I could use it more often (I am in the shotgun zone). Great gun for the woods, open fields, and long shots. The game doesn't run very often either. It is actually the only rifle I own.
good luck with your choice.
sslopok


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

That one is so easy.....Sig Arms Model SHR 970. Buy the gun, and then change barrels(calibers) to fit your desire


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

300rum or .338. either would do the trick


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

Mickey Finn said:


> Yeah, you guys suck up there!:lol:


Yeah, but their gun law suck even more.

tom


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have a Winchester model 70 in 7mm Rem Mag. Effective and accurate, it kind of was the go to gun on a caribou trip we took in '06. It took 4 out of 6 caribou, once as a follow up shot for my B.I.L. and when my brother had scope issues, he used it. 

I wouldn't trade it for anything...but another Model 70 in 30-06.

As many others have said, the vast array of rounds available for it just leave almost every other caliber miles behind it. Most of us do not, or will not ever re-load and are going to be using factory ammo for our hunting/shooting needs. Yes, there are other rounds better for smaller game, as there are better for the largest game. But to find that "happy medium", I am going to go with the 30-06 for the rifle I am going to be giving my son when he comes of age for big game hunting. And looking out for the guy that wants a 7mm Model 70, :lol:


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd split the difference between 270 win and 30-06 and go with a 280 remington.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

has everyone forgot the old trusty 30-30 this gun is what won the west. the model 94 is by all mean able to kill all these animals with a well placed shot at some distance. out west ranchers carry this gun for just about everything. may be light for the large game but can do the job.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would think the .270 fits the question the best. But a 30.06 is certainly a great choice also. On the lighter side I like the 25.06 and my personal gun of choice the 7mm-08. The 7mm-08 might be a little on the light side for elk size game.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never had the chance to one, but the old 264 winchester mag chamberings would work really well on everything mentioned too.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I would go with a 7mm-08. Just purchased a Rem Model 700 CDL SF a few days ago and think it is the bee's knees.

Shoots flatter than the 30-06 Springfield
100 yard energy is four times greater than a 44 Magnum revolver
Recoil is a little more than a 243 Winchester
Tack driving accuracy is inherited from the 308 Winchester
Point blank range is over 300 yards (+/- three inches)
Cheap to reload and brass last longer than most
Available in lightweight short action rifles!
Versitile From varmints to moose


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Dave,

If you are ever around Ionia stop in and check out my .25-06. This load is by far the sweetest I have ever owned. I took my up north doe this year at 250 yrds. I held right on where I wanted my bullet to hit and split the heart in two and this was with just a 100 grain Remington soft point. She went 10 yards and piled up!! I would easily feel comfortable taking an elk or moose with this round. The velocity is devistating.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Eye opening MIoutdoorsjunkie, & chris,,, 

I need a long distance thumper other than my .223 and am watching this thread for ideas and comparing;


http://www.winchester.com/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

MIoutdoorsjunki and Chris, a few years back my buddy and I bought matching Rem 700 SS BDL/DBM,s his in 25.06 and mine in 7mm-08. We wanted to try something different from each other, to this day we both are so happy with our choice of caliber we can't decide which one made the best choice. Hard to go wrong with either one. I shoot Federal Premiums with 140 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips, its scoped with a VXlll 2.8x8x36 and its a tack driver.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I faced this decision several years ago, and even though I own many guns I wanted one that I could use all the time because of the high comfort level we develop with a gun that we use constantly.

Ballistics of the 30-06 accross the huge range of bullet selection made the 30-06 an easy choice, although at the time I considered all of them. The 270 would have been my second choice, but there are less bullets available, esp in the small critter grain size. And for an average 165 grain bullet, the 30-06 had better energy at long ranges than the 270 (as listed in the charts on Remington's website).

Next choice beyond caliber is make & model. My research indiated Remington 700 with synthetic stock had one of the highest out of the box accuracy tests, making it the one to go with.

At first I was hesitant about how quickly I could shoot multiple times with a bolt action, but have discoverd that it is almost as fast as the lever actions I had used in the past (although it took a few years and many rounds to get that fast with it).


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

Any actioned rifle you are confortable shooting in 30-06 or .270 will work. I like the .270 best but have and use the 30-06 at times.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

.270, definately.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm a 270 fan, however a 30-06 is probably a better choice.


----------



## vmfa224 (Dec 9, 2009)

7MM STW just like a 7MM mag but on steroids........Love it


----------



## dougw47 (Dec 26, 2009)

fishnpbr said:


> 30-06 or .300 Win Mag. That would about cover it.


Hard to argue with either of those, but a magnum will not just magically make game fall down and die because you shot in its' direction. A 7x57 will do the job with the right bullet...175gr at 2,300 will do the trick.

If I were heading up North looking for Elk or such...I would take my .338WM, and have all the confidence in it. But, I shoot it well and the recoil is not bad...confidence in your rifle and performance as a hunter are more important than caliber.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I'd really hate to choose between my .257 weatherby mag, .270win and the Guide Gun but if I really had to.....the Guide Gun 45-70 gets the nod. If only one gun, I want power, light weight and quick handling.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

I have never been a huge black rifle fan but if I had to pick only one rifle for EVERYTHING it would be an AR. Either be an AR-15 in 6.8spc or a AR-10 in .308. I think the 6.8 is an extremely versatile round but it is hard to argue with the availability and load choices of the .308. The .30-06 is the KING as far as this goes but I don't think anybody has shoe horned it into an AR platform yet.

If it were to be a conventional rifle I would go with a Ruger M77 in .30-06. I am not sure if they made a stainless/synthetic version pre MKII days with the tang safety but if they did I would look for one of those. Although it night not be the best action ever built it is good and solid. I choose the Ruger because I love the scope mounting system despite always having to lap the rings. I have experimented taking scopes on and off and it always goes right back to zero. If I had only one rifle I would like to be able to do that easily and I think the Ruger system does it better and more solidly.


----------

